# ideas needed for sick cat



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Tuesday morning the cat took a sniff of his breakfast and went away from it.
This is a cat that in the past has eaten anything not nailed down. Is an in your face kind of cat too but not anymore. 
He went for 2 1/2 days without eating- took a little water. Had him to the vets yesterday and they kept him for the day and night. They gave him fluid injection as well as force fed him. He looks a bit plumper now but still won't eat and wants to be alone. Did take a lick of yogurt from me but not enthusiastically.
Vet says his blood work is perfect, he has no fever and she can't feel any growths in him. His heart seems to be beating ok.
He is difficult to force feed- pushes me away with his paws. Not tempted by assorted canned foods or kibble.
I fear that he is developing cancer. Went thru this with my dog a few years ago. Spent 3 months force feeding until he bled out one morning from ruptured tumors.

Anyone have any hints on how to convince puss to eat??
I can't believe how suddenly his health changed.
guess I shouldn't be as I find fish health can change overnight too.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

How old is this cat? It could be old age. Try different brands of cat food. I have a cat that is a picky eater and she will only eat a certain brand of cat food, so I have to be careful what brand I get and make sure it is something that she likes, like seafood.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

offer it some Plecocaine...
sorry about your cat mousey..afraid i can't offer any help...not a cat person as i am allergic...
best of luck to you..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They checked the kidney numbers? At the end, my old cat wouldn't even drink. 

Hairball? Just like with fish, they get clogged. I fed a hairball control get that is flavored salmon. She would lick it off my finger.

I used to change foods. it seemed like she would avoid a food once she barfed it up and want something else.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

The cat is 11. Vet says many younger cats would be envious of his good blood work. kidneys are good.
So yesterday he started to eat again. Did have a large amount of diarrhea on the carpet( of course) beforehand. Is now eating with some enthusiasm but not cleaning up his plate completely. Hubby thinks he ate a toxic green outside when he escaped the other day.
So it appears we missed a bullet this time.
Stupid cat anyway. 
Thanks everyone for your input. 

Yup he gets hairball control food and paste regularly.

Had a poodle once full of cancer and everytime he ate he vomited. We eventually ran out of kibble and tinned food he would eat. rejected just about all people food except red salmon and would only take small tastes. he went from 65 pounds to 40 in a few weeks and one morning we found him in a pool of blood after the abdominal tumors ruptured.
Don't want to go thru that again.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Did they do stool testing for worms? 
Our cats always were lethargic and vomity when they had worms.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2013)

mousey said:


> The cat is 11. Vet says many younger cats would be envious of his good blood work. kidneys are good.
> So yesterday he started to eat again. Did have a large amount of diarrhea on the carpet( of course) beforehand. Is now eating with some enthusiasm but not cleaning up his plate completely. Hubby thinks he ate a toxic green outside when he escaped the other day.
> So it appears we missed a bullet this time.
> Stupid cat anyway.
> ...


Glad your cat is doing better. Yeah cats do get into things that they shouldn't. Dogs, especially will get into things they are not supposed to. My mom's dog, named Dawg, got into some oil that my sister-in-law and brother told their daughter to pour out on the other side of the porch. He had seizures and wasn't feeling too well. I offered to pay for his vet visit and she took him to the vet, I found out that the vet she goes to doesn't accept care credit. So my mom found out that Dawg now has seizures and has to take medication for them for the rest of his life.

Cats will even throw up when they eat too fast. I have a cat that does that, I tell her to eat slowly and when she does, she doesn't throw up. I have my cats, two cats, on dry food and wet food. They love it!!!!!!!!!


----------

